# 1 month visit and dentist,realsitic to go home happy?



## davemurt (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi

Will be coming to Thailand for a month approx end of february for one month,I have an idea of where I want to go what I want to see etc,could anyone recommend a good dentist in Bangkok? I'm thinking about getting some work done while here as heard it's commo,has anyone done this before is it good,inexpensive and trust worthy?? Any info would be great


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Medical tourism is common in Thailand. I had a US resident friend without dental insurance in need of USD 4,000 in dental work. She did a three week vacation and had her teeth taken care of in Bangkok. Completely satisfied.


----------



## rucus7 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have lived in Thailand for 7 years. Last year I found a fantastic Dental group in Bangkok. The dental care is as good as the USA. I found them because I was in need of a periodontist. Now one of my Daughters is going there for her braces. They cover all Dental needs. It is a 2 hour drive from where we live , but well worth the trip. Their prices are competitive for Thailand
If you are interested Send me a PM and I will give you more information.


----------

